# Where in north ga is the best quota turkey hunt



## rmcatcher (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm in trooper school I just got my assingment to jasper ga.  I've got 2 priorities and am pulling my application out of river creek since I won't be in south ga.  Can y'all help me with the best turkey ema in north ga


----------



## waregle1 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Best quota??*

I have not ever hunted Dukes Creek but I hear there are birds in the area. Very mountainous (for Ga)

Good luck...

Kim Youngblood
(waregle1)
Lawrenceville, GA


----------



## trkyburns (Feb 13, 2009)

I have hunted John's Mountain WMA but not since it went to quota.  I hear it is still good.  I hunt John's Mountain but the part I hunt is a good bit farther south in Floyd County and is not on the WMA.  Lots of birds though.


----------



## GA DAWG (Feb 13, 2009)

Joe Kurz its about 2 hrs away from Jasper..If that far.


----------

